# Returned and Recovered



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello All,

Looks like I havent been active on here since July of this year. 
I feel so much better and am extremely grateful to all those

who have given me advice or even just a shoulder to cry on.
I have been emailing back and forth with a few people from this

site on my gmail to see if I can answer any questions or listen to

stories or help in anyway that I can.
I'd love to be a shoulder for anyone who needs it.

[email protected]

<3


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi there!!! Glad your'e doing well!


----------



## cruisinthrulife89 (Sep 5, 2013)

hey , how did u get dp and how long did you have it. more importantly how did you recover


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

U can check out her profile she posted a recovery thread. Chances are that she will not see our msgs soon


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

cruisinthrulife89 said:


> hey , how did u get dp and how long did you have it. more importantly how did you recover


I got first from experimentation with synthetic marijuana and it lasted for only 3 days. The second time i got It was from a panic attack in january of 2013 and I did not fully recover till about sept2013. I recovered with a lot of EMDR therapy one a week,. and I took some supplements omega 3's B-12 and vitamin d. I also took and still take Lexapro very small dose once a day. And most importantly I recovered with an attitude shift and by just ignoring DP through hobbies such as writing, art, music, talking to friends etc...
If you would like to ask more email me. I do not check this site that often

[email protected]


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

heartless said:


> Hi there!!! Glad your'e doing well!


Thank you! I am feeling great :]


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

LuluCalavera said:


> I got first from experimentation with synthetic marijuana and it lasted for only 3 days. The second time i got It was from a panic attack in january of 2013 and I did not fully recover till about sept2013. I recovered with a lot of EMDR therapy one a week,. and I took some supplements omega 3's B-12 and vitamin d. I also took and still take Lexapro very small dose once a day. And most importantly I recovered with an attitude shift and by just ignoring DP through hobbies such as writing, art, music, talking to friends etc...
> If you would like to ask more email me. I do not check this site that often
> 
> [email protected]


nice. was art and music hard to get into while you had DP? I find it is. But ive been trying to just listen and enjoy it as much as possible anyway, I feel like I cant feel the music if you knwo what I mean. Its really distracting to just try to enjoy it, when it does not even feel right. Like i can enjoy it but I cant happily jam out and get excited about the songs.


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Pmz623 said:


> nice. was art and music hard to get into while you had DP? I find it is. But ive been trying to just listen and enjoy it as much as possible anyway, I feel like I cant feel the music if you knwo what I mean. Its really distracting to just try to enjoy it, when it does not even feel right. Like i can enjoy it but I cant happily jam out and get excited about the songs.


It wasnt hard for me per se. I enjoyed it because getting lost in art and music made me forget thus making me feel "normal" again. It was hard at fisr until I has gotten more used to feeling DP but then after I got over the initial fear/feeling of going crazy it was much easier to enjoy.


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

LuluCalavera said:


> It wasnt hard for me per se. I enjoyed it because getting lost in art and music made me forget thus making me feel "normal" again. It was hard at fisr until I has gotten more used to feeling DP but then after I got over the initial fear/feeling of going crazy it was much easier to enjoy.


I mean dont get me wrong. I can still enjoy music. I just cant get the same feeling that music would give me. Dont know if you can relate with that. I feel that its getting better. I personally feel like there is this subconscious mental block that keeps telling me " you cant enjoy this song" as each song starts and I sit there like this song is good, but I nothing really gets me excited like it used to.


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Its just one of those things that will take take time  I was the same way with painting


----------

